# My "Ma Deuce" in on the Willys!



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The "motor pool" finally got my M2 Browning .50 cal. mounted just in time for the 4th of July Parades!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

That's just way too cool.
Now if it was deer season


----------



## bobc (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice I want it. Makes me miss the willys we used to have.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

That is just awesome!

Details about the M2????


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

bobc said:


> Nice I want it. Makes me miss the willys we used to have.


 You can have the willy's. I want the .50 cal.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That's cool!

Now you can play "Rat Patrol"









For those who are too young to know what that means:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rat_Patrol



> The Rat Patrol is an American action and adventure television series that aired on ABC between 1966 and 1968.
> 
> The show follows the exploits of four Allied soldiers &#8212; three Americans and one Englishman &#8212; who are part of a long-range desert patrol group in the North African campaign during World War II.
> 
> Their mission: "to attack, harass and wreak havoc on Field Marshal Rommel's vaunted Afrika Korps".


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

That is drool worthy!

Matt


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

I have a later CJ-5 (1973) and a Barrett M-82 with 10 round mag.
Not quite like belt fed, but now I'm wanting to mount it!


----------

